

Airbnb guest won’t leave, forcing condo owner to begin eviction proceedings - rverghes
http://www.abajournal.com/news/article/airbnb_guest_wont_leave_forcing_condo_owner_to_begin_eviction_proceedings/

======
01Michael10
"His response: He was legally entitled to stay in the condo, and the loss of
electricity would threaten his at-home work, which pays up to $7,000 a day."
He's obviously delusional and is just repeating the comment spam he posts all
day.

It's to bad this woman doesn't know someone say like me... One five minute
conversation with him and he would be packed up and gone in 24 hours.

~~~
saiko-chriskun
oh?

~~~
01Michael10
Most people prefer not to have parts of their body permanently modified by
someone they don't know and can't identify to the police. "Gentle" persuasion
is a lost art...

~~~
01Michael10
I must be getting down-votes by attorneys who prefer innocent people be tied
up in frivolous lawsuits for years.

